# A FINE trade with SmokinJ



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Are you surprised? He was looking for the Padron 40's and I had some. I left it up to him for his end...he blew me away!! Thanks David!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

I nominate david as the official "i'm not playin with a full deck" member of CL.

that's crazy right there!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice trade.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Again, David is there anything you dont have?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Seriously smokingj must have a guest house converted into a humidor. He is crazy!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice trade!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Smokinj has my vote for Cigar Live's BOTL award of the year. And it's only July!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I think David is the owner of a cigar shop!! 
His sales will be doing a free fall, if he continues to give them away!! :biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

He's the MAN!!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that is very nice.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

think of the fires!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice trade!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

amateurke said:


> I think David is the owner of a cigar shop!!
> His sales will be doing a free fall, if he continues to give them away!! :biggrin:


maybe his accountant told him he needed some 'business write-offs'... :lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

ngetal said:


> maybe his accountant told him he needed some 'business write-offs'... :lol:


Are maybee he has to give some free samples away!! :lol:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Trade!!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW! Though I'm not surprised, he does do some sweet trades!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

With KA-RAZY deals like that, David should be a used car salesman!! That's just insane!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

:dribble: Just incredible. Every time I login I see this guy's name at the top of the page under the photos. Mad bomber.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice trade.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Regardless, he keeps this place interesting! You have to thank him for that!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smokin J

nuff said


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a super trade!!! Way to go David!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

dam really nice trade


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet trade


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice trade, SmokinJ better watch his back.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Smokinj...keeps on tickin...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Sweet Trade


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice trade


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

David is just INSANE!!He must be taught a lesson! :lol:


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice ...


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Vintage ISOM!

Drooooooooool....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Dang it has anyone here seen Smokinj's house? I am gonna google earth his address and make sure it is him.... I think this is his cover and does not want us to know he indeed has his own cigar wharehouse! a ISOM from 94... really??? that is crazy


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Too Sweeeeettt!!!


----------

